# Bán sỉ và nhận cung cấp ưu đãi Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Mitsu Heavy giá rẻ



## vinhphat (14/3/22)

*MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN MITSUBISHI HEAVY* hẵn là sản phẩm không còn xa lạ với người tiêu dùng và nhà đầu tư. Bởi thẩm mỹ mà sản phẩm mang lại luôn khiến người dùng hài lòng từ công suất cho đến thiết kế sản phẩm. Hơn nửa với khả năng tiết kiệm điện, tối da, đồng thời là dòng có thương hiệu nhất trong ngành điện lạnh hiện nay, *MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN MITSUBISHI HEAVY* rất bền, sử dụng lâu. Lượng gió được phân bố đều khắp không gian. Tuy nhiên kinh phí để đầu tư lắp *MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN MITSUBISHI HEAVY* hơi cao hơn các sản phẩm máy lạnh khác.

⇒ *MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN MITSUBISHI HEAVY* dòng tiết kiệm điện còn có các model khác như: FDUM50VF/SRC50ZSX-S / FDUM71VF1/FDC71VNP / FDUM100VF2/FDC90VNP / FDUM100VF2/FDC100 / FDUM125VF/FDC125VN / FDUM140VF/FDC140VN
→ Chuyên lắp cho chung cư cap cấp - biệt thư - VILLA tạo nên sự thẩm mỹ và sang trọng cho gia chủ kèm tiêu chí BỀN - ĐẸP - KHÔNG CHIẾM DIỆN TÍCH KHÔNG GIAN. Với công nghệ Inverter tích hợp sẵn trong máy giúp cho bạn tiết kiệm được khoảng tối đa tiền điện mỗi tháng






⇒ Ngoài ra, khách hàng muốn tin hiểu và lắp *MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN MITSUBISHI HEAVY* dòng tiết kiệm điện chúng tôi đang sẵn hàng với các model như: FDT50VG/SRC50ZSX-S Inverter 2HP / FDT71VG/FDC71VNP Inverter 3HP / FDT100VG/FDC100VNP Inverter 4HP / FDT125VG/FDC125VN Inverter 5HP / FDT140VG/FDC140VN Inverter 6HP
⇔ TAG: Giấu trần MITSUBISHI HEAVY – Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió – Máy lạnh MITSUBISHI HEAVY nhiều miệng gió – Giấu trần MITSUBISHI HEAVY 2 cục – Máy lạnh MITSUBISHI HEAVY giấu trần – Lắp giấu trần MITSUBISHI HEAVY thẩm mỹ – May lanh giau tran noi ong gio – May lanh giau tran MITSUBISHI HEAVY
→ Ngoài thương hiệu trên, chúng tôi còn có 1 số mẫu Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió khác như: Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió REETECH - Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió TOSHIBA - Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió DAIKIN - Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió MITSUBISHI HEAVY
➤ Tìm hiểu các công suất máy lạnh phù hợp tại | CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH VĨNH PHÁT






*➡* Nên xem:
*+ Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió dàn lạnh được giấu hoàn thiện trên trần, thích hợp cho các không gian nội thất sang trọng*
+ *Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Inverter, gas R32 của Daikin với ưu thế tiết kiệm năng lượng*
+ *Máy lạnh GREE đáp ứng nhu cầu cho từng không gian riêng một cách thông minh*

BÁN HÀNG CHUYÊN NGHIỆP VỚI GIÁ RẺ CHO KHÁCH HÀNG CÓ NHU CẦU MUA MÁY LẠNH KHI ĐẾN VỚI ĐIỆN LẠNH VĨNH PHÁT


----------

